# Cascais Portuguese language class



## Kayeberry (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi does anyone have a suggestion of where to find a Portuguese language class near Cascais? Thanks again.


----------



## Juca (Mar 30, 2015)

There is Margaridas school in Estoril. There is ELC (I think this is what its called) in the centre of Cascais.


----------

